# Solved: error 42060



## subaru (Nov 5, 2009)

i recently downloaded avast,it did a thorough scan,said error 42060,i put it in the chest,it claims that\users\ray\app data\microsoft-html:script-inf has virus.any ideas on what i should do?


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

Usually windows errors that begin with a 4 mean the system cannot open the file, I could be wrong about this - but if it were me I would go to folder options- show hidden files- and find \users\ray\app data\microsoft-html and use unlocker - see what is locking it - then unlock it- (do not remove it yet)- once it's unlocked- run sweeper again. ( don't forget to go to folder options and close hidden files)


----------



## subaru (Nov 5, 2009)

i did as you suggested,my avast av has put it into the chest.the original file is users\ray\app data\microsoft\windows\temporary internet files\low\content.IE5\QXIWDJJ7\index[1].htm i did a scan and it said that this file has a viru.how can i find out what this file is and should i delete it?thanks


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

If it were me I would keep in quarantine for 15 days and see if you get any more windows errors during that time,if not delete it from your computer. You can always copy the name of the file from the Avast log and paste in your browser and do a search.


----------



## subaru (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks freemorrison for your help


----------

